# Shark fishing the piers in the PCB area



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Do any of the piers in the Pcb area allow shark fishing at night and if so what is the biggest reel they allow?Thanks


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

The gulf pier is no go, but the intercostal at bob sikes and the little wood pier just before you go across the toll bridge are both good places to shark fish also off the beach down at Navarre or Portofino area are good locations. Just a few suggestions to start.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Kane.I will be down the 21st of June.The fishing in TX is dead for some reason so Im really fired up to get down there.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you asking about Pensacola beach or Panama City Beach?


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry about that Konz.I will be at a condoon Panama City beach but I wont mind traveling some to get down with some big sharks.We have some problem with the water in Tx that has us shut down .Good ole Texas Parks and Wildlife is trying to hide something.I went from catching 350-400 bullreds the year before last to 66 last summer and fished twice as much.There has been talk of a Dead Zone in my area of the Gulf<Galveston area>.The fishing here sucks.I cant wait,4 more weeks.Now I know what crackheads feel like chasing those rocks.I am having serious withdrawals.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

No problems buddy. I hate to hear about the lack of action over there. I'm not very familiar with the PCB area, but I'm sure that fishing from the beach is the same anywhere. Just get that bait out past the first sandbar with a big ol' chunk of mullet or bonita and wait for that great sound of drag screaming. If you come down to the Pensacola Beach Area let me know.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

This may sound messed up and I will probably be labeled a rookie but I have yet to catch a bull red. I have caught just about everything else in the ocean from bigmahi, to tuna and snapper, and of course, my favorite Spanish Macks but haven't hooked into a red yet. I plan on cracking open a case of beer once I get my first one. I'm sure it will happen soon since I now live in Mississippi and fish both here and in P'cola. Virginia Beach, where I came from just doesn't have the red populations like down here and they are very seasonal up there. Any suggestions on catching one of these critters would make me and my grill much appreciative. :letsdrink


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

My fav. bait to use for bull reds is finger mullet. Get you a 6/0 hook, live finger mullet and rig it up carolina style. Live pinfish work great too!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

spanish mack, where abouts you live in mississippi? do you have a boat or fish all from shore. there are great areas for bull reds if you have a boat.


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

konz do you have to wade out to get past the first bar? i know i am a rookie lol


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

It all depends on the setup you are using and the size of bait. Odds are, yes you will have to wade out a little (which is kinda scary). If you go down to chicken bone and fish the gulf side, the first bar is alot closer. You can even fish the bay side and hit the deeper water easy!

Try a night with a full moon on the bay side!


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't have a boat (yet) so all my fishing is from shore or with friends who have boats  We are supposed to go fishing for reds this weekend so hopefully I can break my red cherry (pun intended) :toast


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

spanish mack try pediboy and chandalier island. i used to canch some reds there a few years back. now i fo more offshore fishing but if your ever near the dixie bar by dauphin island, drift down the bar and let out your baits and you will catc a red most of the time.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Konz I will holler at you a few days before I arrive in paradise.I caught one little 35lb blacktip yesterday.Truly sad fishing in TX right now.Spanish mac man if you ever make a trip to TX come in Sept or Oct and you will get tired of catching bullreds.There are times when we have caught up to 300 in one night on the piers.My personal best was 42 in 1 night on the pier alone,I had to net my own fish and pull them up.Lucky I had some pain pills because my back was killing me.The lights went off on the pier with the fish still biting so I think I may have caught at least 20 more.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

uhhh if you come to pensacola and go from the pensacola side of the 3mile to the gulf breeze side once you get off look to your immediate left and you will see a wooden dock pier thing sometimes its packed sometimes its not just catch a pinfish or two and throw them out as far as you can off the end its a normal for people to catch anywhere from 3-7ftn blacktips and medium sized sand sharks. yo konz where do you reccomend goin for redfish without a boat and what bait?


----------



## fishinmedic (Oct 18, 2007)

Two of the three piers in PCB are tore down for repairs. The only one up is at St. Andrews State Park.


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

Bullmaster, what pier are you fishing from over in Texas?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bullmaster (6/1/2008)*Konz I will holler at you a few days before I arrive in paradise.I caught one little 35lb blacktip yesterday.Truly sad fishing in TX right now.Spanish mac man if you ever make a trip to TX come in Sept or Oct and you will get tired of catching bullreds.There are times when we have caught up to 300 in one night on the piers.My personal best was 42 in 1 night on the pier alone,I had to net my own fish and pull them up.Lucky I had some pain pills because my back was killing me.The lights went off on the pier with the fish still biting so I think I may have caught at least 20 more.


Sounds good man, are you going to be down here around the 14th. I'm getting a beach trip put together.

And hey, that 35lb black tip is might fine eating!


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

David I fish mainly from Rockys pier in High Island TX about 30 miles east of Galveston.I have seen schools of bullredsthe size of a football field come in turning the water orange.The sharkfishing used to be okay but sucks these days.I have fished from New Jersey all the way down to the keys,from FL to the Mexico border and cant find a place half as good as the 40 miles east of Galveston for bullreds.Thats about the only thing I got out of the military was some trips.We catch huge numbers of them of them starting as early as July but Sept and Oct are the best months.I love when they come in like that so I can sit back and watch the tourist.When they come in like that they will hit anything in the water,its pretty cool to see some old lady fighting one that she hooked on dead shrimp with a zebco 33.We have some huge ones but not as big as the ones they catch in North Carolina,but we have way more fish than they do.Its not uncommon for 100 a night to be caught off the pier or in the surf.When my wife gets home I will have her post some pics.I am pc challenged.Check this site out www.surf-masters.com.You will see where I posted how to pull up a topic and a guy named Texas city Dave replied,clink on the last link he posted.Konz .Im the dude in the grey tank top tearing their asses up.I will be down on the 21st for a week,hope we can hook up.Let me know if yall could dig some of that .


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

I was just curious there bullmaster. I am not familiar with that pier. I used to live in the Houston/Clear Lake area. I had fished every public pier or jetty, from the Sylvan Beach Pier in La Porte to San Luis Pass back in the late 70's to early 80's. I left the area shortly after hurricane Alicia. I moved back to Louisiana, now talk about reds. I knew a spot over there where you could catch 4-8# fish practically every cast for as long as you cared to, well at least till your muscles or tackle gave way. I remember catching 150+ two days in a row along with 6-8 others beside me catching similar numbers.


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

The pier used to be called Shortys Longest pier then it changed to Meacoms pier,now Rockys.There was another pier a couple of miles away called Gulf Haven.You mentioned SLP pier,thats the hot spot in TX right now for some reason.I know what you mean about those LA reds,especially around the Hackberry-Cameron area.We might have more reds than yall do in Florida but you guyshave away better variety of big fish you can catch from piers and the surf,cobia,kings,bonita and and a hell of alot more sharks.They catch some of those fish in the Padre Island area but the water has to be gin clear.I remember fishing on a pier in Gulf Breeze when I was a kid and a guy landed a small sailfish.I never heard of that happening anywhere.I am not bragging but I have fished all over the world while in the Navy and believe if I had to pick one place to fish it would be Florida,second runner up would be Costa Rica.Keep in mind I am talking about land based fishing.The 21st cant get here fast enough!


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

oh and im not a perfectionist or wutever but this should be in piers and bridges Q&A


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry about posting in the wrong place FF.I didnt realize I had done that until a few days after I put it up.


----------

